# My horror story!!!!!



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello all thought I would share with you all my story! 

I brought a r34 gtr last Saturday from Newcastle (the one in my pic) I drove it 370 miles back down south and it drove perfect all the way back considering it had 630 bhp at the wheels and just over 700 at the fly wheel. Was out and about on the Sunday to show a few friends my new purchase again it drive like a new Audi (apart from the twin plate clutch)  but it really was easy to master.
Started the car up Monday morning to take it to work to show the lads at the garage I work at. Left it running for about 10 minutes whilst I sorted my self out the drove less than one mile to the petrol station.
Filled up and payed etc. I went to start the car it fired then ran like crap for a split second and turned off. Weird I thought so I tried to start it again but nothing just a click. So I got it recovered to my workshop and later found out it had snapped a valve spring in two places!!!!! Valve hit the piston and bang game over!!!


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

So I am absolutely gutted!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Was this the one R322 was selling? No wonder he asked me to delete the for sale thread.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes mate it was


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Gutting for you chap.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Spose there's no way he could have known tho. Just Rotton luck


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah I guess not like I said I couldn't fault it on the test drive or the way home I have already taken the engine out and if I can work out how to post some pictures on this thread I will show you all the damage


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thats unlucky man.. 

hope you get it sorted soon :thumbsup: you'll be back behind the wheel in no time


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope so! Need to find some more cash now ! For the pistons, valves, guides etc


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

How can I post pictures in this thread?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

That is proper bad luck! get it fixed and love it!!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Unlucky mate....hope you get things sorted...


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that mate,  I hope you get it sorted soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

I was offered a deal with my 33 against this car when it was for sale.

Looked nice and had a great spec to boot.

Gutted for you mate, hope you get it sorted and running again very soon....


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Gutted for you, hope your able to sort it and get back on the road loving it!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There was a BB R34 in Newcastle!? Oh man you've just took me further away from my dream car  haha!

Horrid luck, but every cloud and all that  Don't fix.. UPGRADE


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to read this.Same thing happened to me after i spent £7500 on a rebuild :chairshot

These cars can be fantastic at times,but can also test the patience of a saint.

All the best with it.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone I'm sure I will get it sorted and then can finally enjoy it!


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

I will get some photos up of cylinder one piston and the two snapped valves


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Karlgtr said:


> I will get some photos up of cylinder one piston and the two snapped valves


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Oooof that made quite a mess....u planning on a rebuild?


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

hi fella that sounds like awful bad luck and my heart goes out to you,now its time to do it once and do it right,make sure you can put the best bits in your engine and try not to rush to get it built,(which is human nature) buy a good oil pump put some forgies in there, and get one of the reputable garages on here to build it for you,and then im sure you will have years of enjoyable motoring,

(to upload images)open a photobucket account (its free) upload images to photobucket,them copy image code and paste in the box you should be able to preview it before you post,so that way you can make sure its worked.


simon


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes mate kinda have no choice just one of those things I guess


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Luckily the engine has been forged and the head has been ported and polished this engine did run 900 hp but was de-tuned by mark at mgt when he brought it I have taken the engine out my self (did it yesterday with my brother in law) and am going to leave it in marks hands to rebuild it for me so hopefully a couple of months then I can start running it in (credit card will take a battering in the process though lol)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

How long had the previous owner had the car for?


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

About 5-6 months I believe


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

*Broken valves*


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Well the engine is in great hands with Mark @ MGT ...he will work his magic and you won't be dissapointed!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i saw rons son run this engine at pod 18 months ago when it was in his r32, he ran 9.9 at 143 mph iirc the engine has seem some hard work tbf. 
hopefully the bottom end will be ok and just need a piston, the head must be highly worked as it was makeing some serious power at pod when i saw it. 
either way your in safe hands with mgt they will sort it out and they wont make you wait months for your car neither.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Well the engine is in great hands with Mark @ MGT ...he will work his magic and you won't be dissapointed!!


It reads as though he already worked his magic prior to the failure?



Karlgtr said:


> Luckily the engine has been forged and the head has been ported and polished this engine did run 900 hp but was de-tuned by mark at mgt when he bought it


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

No mark didn't build the engine before. he brought the car as it was and just mapped it I didn't buy it off him he sold it to the chap I brought it from I guess it's just one of those things I will just have to save up and get it sorted the rest of the car is lovely! Very good condition it's good that I know what I'm doing so at least I can save a little bit of money the whole engine is out and it ready to be sent to mark at mgt for the work


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Karlgtr said:


> No mark didn't build the engine he just mapped it


No worries, I'm sure the mapping had nothing to do with the failure.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

No I have all the broken parts ie spring and valves on my tool box definitely a mechanical failure just seems I was the unlucky one


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

That head looks like it had a fair share of porting done, what a shame.

Good luck!


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Was this the one R322 was selling? No wonder he asked me to delete the for sale thread.


did want it gone asap tho 

hope you get it all sorted mate, thats horrible alright after just buying it :nervous:


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

*Engine taken out and put back together*


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

*Ready for mgt*


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sad story really... I was also interested in the car... But I wasn't able to buy it straight away...I think that it was your bad luck, if I would have bought the car then you wouldn't have this problem, sorry for being late. Lol


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

What a shame! Just bought it and POOF! Well, you're picking yourself up and moving forward, that's admirable.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Have you taken the engine out yourself?


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Well alex at least you don't have the hassle lol yeah I have just got to get on with it it's not going to fix its self wish it would! And treg yes I have taken the engine out myself I took the head off first to check the damage then took the rest out and put it all back together so it was complete and ready for mark


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Well done mate, that will help keep the costs down


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah just lucky I know what I'm doing I guess otherwise would have been worse just got to find the money as buying the car really used all my money. Like I said it wasn't the chap I got it from's fault just one of those things. He did actually contact me when he found out what happened as was very sympathetic which was nice.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

mate really sorry to hear about what happened, just really bad luck i guess, really gutted for you.
hope you get it back on the road soon, im sure mgt will do a great job as usual.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

That is really bad luck!

You say the head had work done to it, we're the springs uprated?


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear your misfortune dude can only get better from here now tho, I used steves car to do a bit of practice in on the quarter when this motor was in the red r32 it was near enough same spec and power I used to have when I was a rk customer apart from yours being a 2.7, it has been a gd strong engine for some time now! mgt will do you proud they no there stuff and proof is in the pudding with there quality of workmanship! I may catch you at some point at the mgt unit and hopfully see that lovly r34 again


----------



## KRYSKYLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

That was really a bad luck. Hope you can get it fixed soon


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

w12 yne said:


> Sorry to hear your misfortune dude can only get better from here now tho, I used steves car to do a bit of practice in on the quarter when this motor was in the red r32 it was near enough same spec and power I used to have when I was a rk customer apart from yours being a 2.7, it has been a gd strong engine for some time now! mgt will do you proud they no there stuff and proof is in the pudding with there quality of workmanship! I may catch you at some point at the mgt unit and hopfully see that lovly r34 again


Yeah would be good to meet you I'm really looking forward to meeting mark and seeing his unit everyone has told me how good mgt is and he has already helped me a lot it's really nice to no that there are still genuine guys that know there stuff about these and just want to help! Without charging a fortune!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

yea, i have had much the same happen to me, just you sit back and know that the engine is in very good hands.
the boys at MGT sure know there stuff that's for sure, they have a wealth of knowledge and use it to good effect.
as for the MGT shop, just one tip, make sure you don't look around when you get there coz im telling you if you are like me you will be like a kid in a sweetie shop! there are nice bits everywhere and you wind up taking all sorts from them.
looks like mark biggers will be rescuing another GTR from the death again! its not the first time and im very sure it wont be the last time either, they are great at what they do and i will let no-one else work on my car now, no-one!.............


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

That's crap luck karl, but sometimes it happens that way. I bought an SL55 AMG last year, supposed to be bullet proof, a couple of months later it developed a misfire, thought it would be a coil pack or something simple, turned out it had cracked number 7 piston in half! Was quoted 37k for a new engine (lmao) or 7k for a new piston, eventually got it sorted for 4k. Good luck with yours


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

same thing happen to me few weeks ago with a new engine, did you found why this happened? i have some valve sits if you are interested to fix the head.


----------

